# brought one home



## dramey (Jul 21, 2010)

tuesday afternoon i brought home a 2011 sandstone metallic ranger 800 xp....only thing so far i have added is a great day gun rack....will post some pics when i get them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cant wait to see pics! congrats on the new toy!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:worthless:

why didn't you get the 900?? LOL Congrats!


----------

